# Need Help With New Chipset

## LinuxRocks

OK, so Im getting me a new AMD64 and a Asus K8V SE Deluxe motherboard with the VIA K8T800 chipset. Currently, I have the AMD-760 and I want to compile the kernel for the new chipset and the new onboard NIC. However, when I look at the supported drivers in the kernel, Im not seeing that chipset. Infact, the only VIA I see in there is the VIA82CXXX chipset support. Will that suffice for this?

Thanks!!!

Joe

----------

## KingTaco

I have the exact same Mobo.  here are my modules for video, sound, and network:

```

mike@koala:~> lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

sg                     27504  0

snd_via82xx            26372  1

snd_ac97_codec         70468  1 snd_via82xx

snd_pcm                94152  1 snd_via82xx

snd_timer              22728  1 snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc         10832  2 snd_via82xx,snd_pcm

snd_mpu401_uart         7168  1 snd_via82xx

snd_rawmidi            22244  1 snd_mpu401_uart

snd_seq_device          7436  1 snd_rawmidi

snd                    49512  9 snd_via82xx,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device

nvidia               5292596  12

sk98lin               154668  1

```

```

mike@koala:~> cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 15

model           : 12

model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+

stepping        : 0

cpu MHz         : 2050.135

cache size      : 512 KB

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 syscall nx mmxext lm 3dnowext 3dnow

bogomips        : 4022.27

TLB size        : 1088 4K pages

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management: ts fid vid ttp

```

Also, according to ASUS's website, if you plan on running a 3200, you'll need BIOS rev 1003 or newer.  Mine came with 1002.  I think this has something to do with the 1MB cache vs. 512K cache on the chip.

----------

## LinuxRocks

Im getting mine with the 3400 with 1 meg cache. Im getting it from an onilne seller and they will test before shipping, so I suppose they will have to flash it for me  :Smile: 

Ok, so by the looks of your output, you are using the via82xx that is in the kernel. Super. As far as audio, I have a Sound Blaster that I will be keeping. owever, is the netowrk module the sg or the sk98lin one?

Also, can you get me the output of your lspci (as root). I would appreceate it  :Smile: 

Thanks!!!

----------

## KingTaco

sg=scsi generic

sk98lin=gigabit LAN

```

root@koala:~> lspci

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8385 [K8T800 AGP] Host Bridge (rev 01)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 PCI bridge [K8T800 South]

0000:00:07.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. IEEE 1394 Host Controller (rev 80)

0000:00:08.0 RAID bus controller: Promise Technology, Inc. PDC20378 (FastTrak 378/SATA 378) (rev 02)

0000:00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Yukon Gigabit Ethernet 10/100/1000Base-T Adapter (rev 13)

0000:00:0f.0 RAID bus controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA VT6420 SATA RAID Controller (rev 80)

0000:00:0f.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

0000:00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

0000:00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

0000:00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

0000:00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

0000:00:10.4 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 86)

0000:00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 ISA bridge [K8T800 South]

0000:00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)

0000:00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

0000:00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

0000:00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

0000:00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] (rev a1)

```

----------

## LinuxRocks

Awesome!!! So everything I need is right here in the kernel  :Smile: 

I was worried that the new hardware might not be supported yet in Linux. 

How does it run for you. I, currnetly, have a Dual 2800+ using the AMD 760 chipset. This thing runs pretty good, but I really want to move it back to a server and host some online games with it. So, Im hopeing that the AMD64 3400 will give me stable and good performance like my 2800 has.

Thanks for all the info !!!

Joe

----------

## KingTaco

I have 4 boxes at home.  A PII-350, a Celeron 600 Laptop, an Athlon XP 1800+, and a Athlon64 3000+.  before my athlon64(last week), I'd use the xp box for buth a server and a workstation.  it was fast.  after upgrading to a Athlon64, it's faster that I can comprehend.  where something took a split second on the athlonxp box, it is past my point of perception on the 64.  it's instantanious(sp?).  well work it.

----------

## LinuxRocks

WOW... Nice... Thanks for the mental image of it's performance. Cant wait for it to get here  :Smile: 

Thanks again!!!

Joe

----------

